# Rhino Poachers Mauled To Death By Pride Of Lions After Breaking Into Game Reserve



## laurend (Jul 5, 2018)

I guess they got what they deserve.

At least three hunters were believed to have been devoured by the predators with one head being recovered at the scene along with a number of bloodied body parts and limbs.

Staff discovered the bloody remnants at the Sibuya Game Reserve near Kenton-on-Sea in Eastern Province, South Africa, and called in a helicopter to search the area for more poachers.

When none were found and the area was declared safe a vet tranquillised the six lions in the pride so that police and staff could go inside and recover the remains of the mauled poachers.

Owner Nick Fox, 60, said: “We found enough body parts and three pairs of empty shoes which suggest to us that the lions ate at least three of them but it is thick bush and there could be more.



*RELATED ARTICLES*




Dolphin slaughter: Horror of dolphins illegally killed for 'medicine'



Animal News: British soldiers in Africa helping protect elephants







Jamie Pyatt News Limited

The remains of the bodies were found in the evening, staff waited until daylight to investigate
“They came heavily armed with hunting rifles and axes which we have recovered and enough food to last them for several days so we suspect they were after all of our rhinos here.

“But the lions are our watchers and guardians and they picked the wrong pride and became a meal.

“Whilst we are saddened at any loss of life the poachers came here to kill our animals and this sends out a very clear message to any other poachers that you will not always be the winner”.

The game reserve is one of the most popular in the Eastern Cape with British tourists and is home to the Big Five of elephant, rhino, buffalo, lion and leopard and is set in 30 square miles.






Jamie Pyatt News Limited

Three rhinos were killed by poachers in 2016
We found enough body parts and three pairs of empty shoes which suggest to us that the lions ate at least three 

Nick Fox

In 2016 the reserve lost three rhinos when poachers got into the park and shot them dead and cut off their horns but this time the poachers ended up being the prey and a dinner for the lions.

Owner Nick said: “The lions may have eaten more of them it is difficult to tell as the area is very thick with bush and you cannot be sure what they have taken off to feed on elsewhere.

“The best estimate we have so far is that three of the gang were eaten.

“They were armed with high powered rifles with silencers and an axe for the horns and wire cutters and side arms and they had enough food with them to last for many days.

“They were clearly intent on killing rhinos and cutting off their horns."






Jamie Pyatt News Limited

The poachers were HEAVILY armed with rifles
The remains of the bodies were found as darkness fell on 3 July but staff had to wait until daylight on 4 July when the area could be declared safe to go in and recover what was left

Police spokeswoman Captain Mali Govender confirmed that the remains had been found in the lion camp and that detectives were on the scene trying to work out how many were eaten.

Captain Govender said: “We do not know identities but firearms have been taken by the police and will be sent to the ballistics laboratory to see if they have been used in poaching before”.

This year already nine rhinos - all of which were shot with a high-calibre hunting rifle - have been killed by poachers on Eastern Cape reserves and it is hoped this is the gang responsible.

In February a poacher hunting lions in the Umbabat Game Reserve near the Kruger National Park was killed by lions and was identified by his sister in law from  all that remained his head.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 5, 2018)

laurend said:


> “Whilst we are saddened at any loss of life the poachers came here to kill our animals and this sends out a very clear message to any other poachers that you will not always be the winner”.


.




.


----------



## frida1980 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jul 5, 2018)

This was already posted OP @laurend


----------



## Shula (Jul 5, 2018)

laurend said:


> “But the lions are our watchers and guardians and they* picked the wrong pride and became a meal*


"You got the wrong one today!"-Ancient African American proverb



laurend said:


> In 2016 the reserve lost three rhinos when poachers got into the park and shot them dead and cut off their horns but this time *the poachers ended up being the prey and a dinner for the lions*.



Goose/gander /Turnabout is fair play...



laurend said:


> In February a poacher hunting lions in the Umbabat Game Reserve near the Kruger National Park was killed by lions and *was identified by his sister in law from all that remained his head.*





laurend said:


> At least *three hunters were believed to have been devoured by the predators with one head being recovered at the scene along with a number of bloodied body parts and limbs*.




BUT, and say it with me ladies..."At least they died doing what they loved!" 
And I promise you they will never learn. No what have you been humbled by threads for them, lol.​


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 5, 2018)

Good.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m sure those poachers did not think they’d end up as lion kibble.


----------



## samanthathebrave (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## VioletWylde (Jul 5, 2018)

Occupational hazard. Oh well.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 5, 2018)

Team Lion


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 5, 2018)

What a horrible way to die.  *shudders*. 

The ultimate insult is that the lions left the people’s food untouched.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 5, 2018)

@ this thread. There is zero sympathy for the poachers. Y’all are mean.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jul 5, 2018)

I smiled so hard


----------



## Gin&Tonic (Jul 5, 2018)

Won't he do it?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 5, 2018)

Kanky said:


> @ this thread. There is zero sympathy for the poachers. Y’all are mean.



Nope!  No sympathy.  No body sent them there.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 6, 2018)

Kanky said:


> @ this thread. There is zero sympathy for the poachers. Y’all are mean.


I actually do sympathize - not that it does them any good.  I don’t think “oh, lions got ‘em.”
 I actually picture it, which makes it hard for me to shrug it off.   I think that way about a lot of things.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 6, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> *The ultimate insult is that the lions left the people’s food untouched*.


The lion's patted their poacher filled bellies and were like “I’m good luv, enjoy.”


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 6, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I actually do sympathize - not that it does them any good.  I don’t think “oh, lions got ‘em.”
> I actually picture it, which makes it hard for me to shrug it off.   I think that way about a lot of things.



If it helps, picture what they would have done to the rhinos. 

Whoever said occupational hazard was right


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 6, 2018)

In my mind,  a rhino being shot and left for dead in the dark of night is quite different from a human having the flesh ripped from his bones (for who know how long) by lions in the dark of night.  I don’t think all deaths are equal. To me it’s sad when people lose their lives over stupidity or greed.  Like I said, though, my sympathy doesn’t make a difference anyway.   





ladysaraii said:


> If it helps, picture what they would have done to the rhinos.
> 
> Whoever said occupational hazard was right


----------



## free2bme (Jul 7, 2018)

RIP
Rest in Pieces


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 7, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> In my mind,  a rhino being shot and left for dead in the dark of night is quite different from a human having the flesh ripped from his bones (for who know how long) by lions in the dark of night.  I don’t think all deaths are equal. To me it’s sad when people lose their lives over stupidity or greed.  Like I said, though, my sympathy doesn’t make a difference anyway.


I don't think that animal deaths are on par with human deaths either.   That said, if these dudes didn't even have time to get their guns they probably died instantly.  Big cats don't play with their food when they are in a pack because food gets stolen so those dudes would have been immobilized (teeth to neck) immediately so they would be easier to drag off.  You don't want your food kicking & fighting you as you're dragging it off.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 8, 2018)

Hmmm...  I think I'm enjoying this story a little too much.  Imma have to stop coming into this thread lest I make a date with Karma!


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 9, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> The lion's patted their poacher filled bellies and were like “I’m good luv, enjoy.”


It was probably bland anyway. These are African Lions...they need salt & pepper at the very least.

Sisters dont waste your sympathy on these fools. They went to kill and were killed. That is how the universe works.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 10, 2018)

discodumpling said:


> It was probably bland anyway. These are African Lions...they need salt & pepper at the very least.
> 
> Sisters dont waste your sympathy on these fools. They went to kill and were killed. That is how the universe works.




It's that circle of like thing!!!


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 11, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't think that animal deaths are on par with human deaths either.   That said, if these dudes didn't even have time to get their guns they probably died instantly.  Big cats don't play with their food when they are in a pack because food gets stolen so those dudes would have been immobilized (teeth to neck) immediately so they would be easier to drag off.  You don't want your food kicking & fighting you as you're dragging it off.


I want to believe this but all those "I shouldn't be alive" shows tell tales of the person basically being tortured. Scalp ripped from their head, ears being torn off, picked up between the jaws and shaken about. This is all probably because humans are likely fighting back while screaming bloody murder and flailing their arms if they are still working. I'll never forget a link to a video someone sent me (her and I are no longer friends because of this btw) where a man on a safari trip with his family got out to get a closer pic of a lion. He died fairly quickly but those few torturous moments probably felt like a lifetime. It sure as hell did for me. They were pawing and swiping at him like he was a toy instead of a quick neck kill even after he was already down.

Poachers really play with their lives don't they?


----------



## Covagirlm (Jul 11, 2018)

Animals gone animal


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 11, 2018)

It does my heart good to see y’all filling the void. I’ve had acute bronchitis now for a month but I’m getting over it. The new quarter for school has begun and FH’s wayward 15 year old nephew is staying with us for the summer so my plate is overflowing. I’m likely going into lurkmode for a while. Keep making me proud.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 12, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> It does my heart good to see y’all filling the void. I’ve had acute bronchitis now for a month but I’m getting over it. The new quarter for school has begun and FH’s wayward 15 year old nephew is staying with us for the summer so my plate is overflowing. I’m likely going into lurkmode for a while. Keep making me proud.



Don't worry, your assistant @Crackers Phinn will take over while you're gone!


----------



## RossBoss (Jul 12, 2018)

So what are these idiots going to do when all of the lions, rhinos, elephants, tigers and other majestic animals are gone? Ya know, animals that generate millions of dollars of year for the country. What is the end game here?


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Apr 6, 2019)

It happened again. 

(Sorry it’s so big.  How to fix?)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6894359/Poacher-trampled-death-elephant.html

Poacher is trampled to death by an elephant before his remains are devoured by a pride of lions who ate everything apart from his skull and pants in a South African nature reserve






The poacher was crushed to death by an elephant in the Kruger National Park

He and his three accomplices had been planning to poach a rhino from the park

The victim was then eaten by a pride of hungry lions near Crocodile bridge

Park rangers looking for the man only recovered the victim's skull and his pants

A man attempting to poach a rhino in the Kruger National Park was crushed to death by an elephant before being eaten by a pride of lions leaving behind his skull and a pair of pants. 

Three of the victim's friends ran away after the victim was crushed by the elephant and rang his family. 

The victim's family contacted the park's ranger service who launched a search on foot on Wednesday. 




Park rangers and police only recovered the victim's badly mauled pants, pictured, and his skull after his agonising death having been crushed by an elephant and then eaten by lions


The victim, who has not yet been named, was eaten by a pride of hungry lions inside the Kruger National Park in South Africa. His friends said he was already dead at that stage


----------



## FriscoGirl (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry, not sorry for them


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 6, 2019)

I know it's too soon, but I still chuckled at this:

The victim, who has not yet been named, was eaten by a pride of hungry lions inside the Kruger National Park in South Africa. *His friends said he was already dead at that stage*​


----------



## Kanky (Apr 6, 2019)

The lions are probably just hanging around the rhinos and waiting for poachers to show up at this point.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 6, 2019)

Kanky said:


> The lions are probably just hanging around the rhinos and waiting for poachers to show up at this point.


Yup.  Just like this


----------



## frizzy (Apr 6, 2019)

All I can think is in a day or so that dude will be a warm pile of dung drying in the sun.  THAT's some closure for ya!

It sounds like the animals are working as a team.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Apr 6, 2019)

The elephants are tenderizing the meat.

At least the poacher was dead before the lions got him, although being trampled by an elephant sounds only marginally better.





frizzy said:


> All I can think is in a day or so that dude will be a warm pile of dung drying in the sun.  THAT's some closure for ya!
> 
> It *sounds* *like* *the* *animals* *are* *working as a team*.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 8, 2019)

Animals of the wild gonna do what they do.


----------



## GinnyP (Apr 8, 2019)

Pat Mahurr said:


> It happened again.
> 
> (Sorry it’s so big.  How to fix?)
> 
> ...


Oh my..............Animals are extremely smart.


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah, they've figured out this poaching thing and hatched a plan that benefits them all.... elephants get stomp time to keep their stress levels down; lions get a free meal to keep their appetites at bay.
Let 'em keep coming..



GinnyP said:


> Oh my..............Animals are extremely smart.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 8, 2019)

I know the sympathetic post was a year ago, but just to be clear, these people deserve zero sympathy.
They don't just shoot the rhino and leave them for dead, they shoot the rhino to bring it down, and then viciously hack the horns from their heads, usually while the rhino is alive. If you've ever seen a picture of what is left of the creature after one of these attacks, and the look on their faces, you will know that anyone who can do that to another living creature is evil and without a soul. 

So them being torn to pieces by lions is actually the most fitting end possible to their miserable and worthless lives. I'm glad that they got to taste some of what they've done to other living things. If I'm sad about anything, it's that they only got to experience it once on this earth.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 9, 2019)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I know the sympathetic post was a year ago, but just to be clear, these people deserve zero sympathy.
> They don't just shoot the rhino and leave them for dead, they shoot the rhino to bring it down, and then viciously hack the horns from their heads, usually while the rhino is alive. If you've ever seen a picture of what is left of the creature after one of these attacks, and the look on their faces, you will know that anyone who can do that to another living creature is evil and without a soul.
> 
> So them being torn to pieces by lions is actually the most fitting end possible to their miserable and worthless lives. I'm glad that they got to taste some of what they've done to other living things. If I'm sad about anything, it's that they only got to experience it once on this earth.



Well dang, tell us how you really feel. 
I'm with you.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 9, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> Well dang, tell us how you really feel.
> I'm with you.



LOL I promise I'm not crazy, but something about poachers triggers me so bad. 
If it were up to me, it would be corporal punishment for them. If you're caught poaching, you get your hands cut off. 
That's all there is to it.


----------

